# Vegas Robaina Clasicos



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Cigar: Medium to strong flavor, with some smooth, coffee and spicy notes. Good construction, burn and draw. In my opinion, this one is better than the Famosos, but Don Alejandro is the best:biggrin:
Beers: Start with a Strong Suffolk Vintage Ale (Biere de Garde)a blend of two ales: Old 5X , which is brewed to the maximum strength possible (around 12% abv) and left to mature in 100-barrel oak vats for a minimum of two years, and BPA, a dark, full-bodied freshly brewed beer which is added just before bottling. The result is a unique beer - strong (6% abv), dark, fruity and oaky.
- Urthel Hibernus Quentum (Belgian Tripel) Clear golden amber with a creamy head. Spicy hoppy nose. Medium bodied. Spices like coriander, sweet malt and hops end up very warm, sweet with a nice alcoholic bite. Classic and nice tripel.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

You have some of the greatest looking beer pics ,next to Scoop and Redbeard.....That cigar looks pretty good also...:biggrin:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

mmmmmm


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Yup, deliciousssssssss.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmm, Vr!!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice ashtray


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice there fella


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice... looks pretty awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice, looks damn good.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks tasty!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics, the Tripel is good!! Ever tried a "Leffe" Tripel? :dribble:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pics and a great pairing


----------



## penguinva-cl (May 26, 2008)

azpostal said:


> Nice pics and a great pairing


*Yeah that! Have a couple of the Vega Robaino Classicos sitting in one of my humi's for a couple months now - this is making me want to have one! *


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes sir, that is an awesome cigar! 

They use the same wrapper that goes on a Cohiba.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice...thats a great smoke


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with you on the Don Alejandro, especially with 5 or more years.
YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! Looks like a great night! The cigar sounds great but I really need to find some of that Strong Suffolk Vintage Ale - really interesting brew.


----------

